# SPAIN - Hockey Arena - Olympic Festival of Jaca 2007



## Samah3ly (Nov 16, 2017)

City of Jaca Hockey Arena designed by Coll-Barreu Arquitectos has been the most representative facility of the European Youth Olympic Festival of Jaca 2007, the first event in the Pyrennes.
Project Location: Jaca, Aragon, Spain










The Dome takes the strength of the nearby Oroel Mount and the Pyrenee peaks, and meets directly the ground without any sort of façade. As a drop of water, the content is contained by no container at all.










Under that delicate efficient shell there is only concrete, brick and ice, with no constructive details.


----------

